# upgrade allez or jump to tarmac???????



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

i have a 2010 allez sport 49cm. im 5'8 with what the LBS called " crazy short legs".hahaha.
Anyways, i am 225lbs, and slowly but steadily decreasing. i've got an athletic build, although still about 30lbs overweight.

I've decided i want to upgrade in the near future, however im caught up as to whether i should buy a decent 4 to 5 hundred dollar wheelset with carbon bar,stem,seatpost and all or if i should just trade in my allez and buy a tarmac. The reason i listed my weight is because i know most carbon has a " weight limit." 

i was also looking into the cervelo s1, it looks like a pretty legit bike which is light and comes with ultegra components.

My main concern is about carbon, i have no experience with it, and im kinda nervous about upgrading to it. any help advice or suggestions is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

I wouldn't be worried about carbon with your weight. You can get an entry level Tarmac for around 2k and you'll have that in your Allez once it's all said and done.

Go for the Tarmac!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jeeper006 said:


> i have a 2010 allez sport 49cm. im 5'8 with what the LBS called " crazy short legs".hahaha.
> Anyways, i am 225lbs, and slowly but steadily decreasing. i've got an athletic build, although still about 30lbs overweight.
> 
> I've decided i want to upgrade in the near future, however im caught up as to whether i should buy a decent 4 to 5 hundred dollar wheelset with carbon bar,stem,seatpost and all or if i should just trade in my allez and buy a tarmac. The reason i listed my weight is because i know most carbon has a " weight limit."
> ...


Here's what Specialized says about the subject of weight:
*Question:*
How much weight do your bikes handle?
Published 08/25/2009 11:19 AM | Updated 02/23/2010 03:32 PM 
I'm a big guy who wants to start riding a Road Bike but I'm 265. What are the weight limits of each model?

*Answer:*
None of our bikes have a weight limit - not even our high end carbon fiber bikes. Some of our lightest weight carbon bars, seatposts, and stems have a weight limit of 240, however. If you purchase a bike with one of those parts on it, I suggest replacing them with an aluminum model, and you'll be good to go!

RE: the Cervelo, IMO you're essentially ending up with a lighter alu version of the Allez and for the price, you could get a Tarmac. Easy choice.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

cervelo ALU with higher end components
or
Tarmac CARBON with lower end???????


im assuming the tarmac would be better due to CF frame


----------



## Student Driver (Jan 10, 2008)

I've had a cheap frame with upgraded components, and in the end I sold the bike because it just wasn't comfortable enough. I had DA/Ultegra with carbon post, fork, Mavic Kysrium Elite wheels, and upgraded bar. However, one ride on a good carbon frame and the difference is very apparent and worth the cost. I say get the Tarmac and have something you'll have no regrets upgrading.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

Tarmac it is, or maybe roubiax???????????
i think i'll still roll with the tarmac!!!!!

is it weird at all for a recreational/group rider/ fitness rider/ to ride the " race" tarmac vs. the " comfortable" roubiax???


----------



## Student Driver (Jan 10, 2008)

Ride what you feel comfortable on. I'm getting a 2011 Roubaix Expert myself. If you're comfortable and happy with the bike, you'll ride a lot more.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

What do you hope to accomplish by upgrading?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jeeper006 said:


> Tarmac it is, or maybe roubiax???????????
> i think i'll still roll with the tarmac!!!!!
> 
> *is it weird at all for a *recreational/group rider/ *fitness rider/ to ride the " race" tarmac *vs. the " comfortable" roubiax???


If it is, please let me know ASAP so I can sell my Tarmac.  

As Student Driver states, ride what you're comfortable on. I find that the Tarmac's lively, spirited ride/ handling makes me want to push my limits (relatively speaking, that is). Test rides of the Roubaix's didn't do the same. I'm not knocking the latter, simply saying find your preference.

BTW, taking a step back in the alu frame/ high end components versus CF frame/ lower end components, keep in mind that the frameset is the heart of the bike, dictating fit, handling and, to some extent, ride. The rest just bolts to it, so prioritize accordingly.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

i would like to lighten up the bike a bit, and maybe have it a little easier for climbing.
the shifting is alright, although my front DR seems sluggish so i may upgrade it to ultegra, the rear tiagra seems to be working fine for me so far.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

jeeper006 said:


> i would like to lighten up the bike a bit, and maybe have it a little easier for climbing.
> the shifting is alright, although my front DR seems sluggish so i may upgrade it to ultegra, the rear tiagra seems to be working fine for me so far.


I hear you.

Something to think about. The difference in weight between any of the Tarmacs and your Allez isn't going to make much of a difference compared to your losing weight, even if it's not the extra 30 pounds you're carrying.

In my case, the bike weight doen't make a lot of difference (maybe it's because I'm not that fast). I sold my 16,25 pound Tarmac Pro SL w/ 53/39 chainrings and a 11-28 cassette, Now I'm riding a 21.5 pound steel Allez w/ 52/42 and 12-23.
I often ride the back roads to church, 13.3 miles of flat and rolling hills w/ one 5.5% climb of 2 miles. I used to make it in 44 minutes with the Tarmac. Riding the Allez slows me down by a minute or two.

Unless you're at the point to where you don't want to ride the Allez, my suggestion is to
ride it until you get close to your target weight. If you plan on losing a lot, my thought is it might make a difference in how you feel on the bike, plus your riding position could be affected. I might be totally off base because I've never lost much weight before, but there are many knowlegable people frequenting these forums who might have better insight. 

You could upgrade the Allez now, but if everything's working, you might want to save it for the new bike.

BTW, I'm with PJ on the Tarmac.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Isn't the weight limit more in the wheelset?

If the OP intends to race...a tarmac would be a worthwhile upgrade. I would keep the Allez Sport as a backup bike/training bike.

Bicycling.com has a nice video comparing the Allez Comp to the barebones Tarmac


----------

